# Praise for Ford Mike



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2016)

What a great guy to send me a dropstand clip when I really needed one. So many great people here on the Cabe. Thanks again.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2016)

Solid guy that FordMike


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 23, 2016)

Great job Mike ! Cool thing to do.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 23, 2016)

Meh, hes alright! Lol, i kid! Mike for president!


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 23, 2016)

Ya'll like that guy?!


----------



## hellshotrods (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Sep 23, 2016)

My shop sheep sends a hoofs up


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2016)

Good guy!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2016)

RIDE ON FORD MIKE!  AWESOMNESS!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 23, 2016)

The only guy I know that can make a 26 inch ballooner look like a 20 inch junior balooner! He is presidential material.


----------



## mike j (Sep 24, 2016)

All of the above, and he has really nice bikes too.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2016)

I like Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2016)

Oh, no!
It's not Mikes birthday again, is it?


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 24, 2016)

Good guy! Dealt with him a few times, always great!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Happy to help a fellow Cabe'r in need. That clip will look right at home on that sweet new ride Rob picked up


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The only guy I know that can make a 26 inch ballooner look like a 20 inch junior balooner! He is presidential material.




Thanks Joe. I get enough of those cracks from Chris(Robertrileyrolleyes:


----------



## scorpius (Sep 24, 2016)

Thumbs up , very cool guy


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 24, 2016)

He aiight...

P.s. i still have your dropout alignment tools...come by for a beer and grab them tomorrow, and your tires, and your stems, and your grease....thanks dude, always helpin me out!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Mike.hope it's a good one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 24, 2016)

And he's got an eye for the ladies...
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Happy Birthday, Mike.hope it's a good one.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2016)

Happy Friend day!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 24, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> And he's got an eye for the ladies...
> Chris



I hope he kept one in his head!


----------



## Cory (Sep 25, 2016)

[emoji106]


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2016)

Mike's a great guy and keep the comments rolling in because "Mikey likes it".


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Sep 27, 2016)

Always helpful and a great guy to have on the site!!!!!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 27, 2016)

Mike....I'm going to need a loan by October. Pm me if you can help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2016)

Not only is Mike a great guy, but so is vincev.


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Not only is Mike a great guy, but so is vincev.



I agree but only Break Room worthy.lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 28, 2016)

Mike has 4 of the best og paint schwinns ever!... two black phantoms and two super deluxe autocycles. All jokes aside, Mike and his lady are two of the best people I have ever met on this planet. I'm very happy and lucky to have met them both and love them as family. Mike is one of the few people you meet that you instantly click with. Stand up dude, awesome friend and truly a asset to this hobby. 
Mike and his lady, along with Tim Brandt helped me through some tuff poop in life. I will always be thankful for these friendships.
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Mike....have a belated frisky birthday...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Hi Mike....have a belated frisky birthday...




Thanks for the birthday wishes, but it's not til Nov 17th


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2016)

Well, uh, that for last year then!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Well, uh, that for last year then!




These guys are getting back at me for a trick I pulled on Cody(Schwinn499) last year. Posted up that it was his b-day. Even got a free bike as a gift when it wasn't even close to his real b-day

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/happy-birthday-cody-schwinn499.82754/#post-517131


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, but it's not til Nov 17th




well,making 50 years is a major milestone for most,so we decided to start early.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> well,making 50 years is a major milestone for most,so we decided to start early.



Sometimes at the end of the day I feel like I'm going on 60, but I'll be hitting the big 4 0 this year. Where did the time go?


----------



## MrAustralia (Sep 28, 2016)

"fordmike65 likes this"

I don't know you personally Fordmike65 but you must be a very happy man - you like 90-95% of all posts!.

If we had more people that liked 95% of things, the world would be a better place!.

Good on you fordmike!!

Cheers

MrA


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Sometimes at the end of the day I feel like I'm going on 60, but I'll be hitting the big 4 0 this year. Where did the time go?



Only 40????   Hmmmmmmm......  I want a recount!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2016)

t


MrAustralia said:


> "fordmike65 likes this"
> 
> I don't know you personally Fordmike65 but you must be a very happy man - you like 90-95% of all posts!.
> 
> ...






fordmike65 said:


> Sometimes at the end of the day I feel like I'm going on 60, but I'll be hitting the big 4 0 this year. Where did the time go?





fordmike65 said:


> Sometimes at the end of the day I feel like I'm going on 60, but I'll be hitting the big 4 0 this year. Where did the time go?



 I under stand mike I feel the same way after working on them there fords all day!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm 20 years you senior.


----------

